# Now we have 2 cats too.....



## ohio-guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Louie, a rescue from the humane society, he is a Snowshoe, and had all 4 paws declawed....you can see his little toes do look mangled. He is sweet, likes to "make biscuits" on us, but doesn't like to be held. We have had him just over a year. 






And then there is Tasha. She was a stray who turned up at someones house in the country. We got her last September. I guess she is a Lynxpoint siamese. It was suggested that she had her right ear snipped, because she was a neutered feral cat. She does have a wild side, but is happy to be indoors most of the time. However, when I take the dogs out for a short walk around the block, she tags right along!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful cats, and kudos to you for givning a good home to these independent spirits.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 15, 2010)

Two very nice cats! We didn't get to select our cats, they selected us!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

QT's thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What pretty eyes on both of them!


----------



## Candace (Feb 15, 2010)

Cute. Wow, I've never heard of a vet that will declaw the hind paws. They'll do the front, but won't do the back(so I've been told). I wonder if his paws are mangled because a vet didn't do the surgery...gulp.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 15, 2010)

he was about 6 when we got him, so we will never really know...


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to get my cats declawed. I made a decision many years ago that I would do it no longer. I've not regretted one little bit having cats with claws. 

Great cats and great photos of them! They make wonderful companions. Dogs are pretty cool too!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cute cats!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2010)

Those aren't Cattleyas - too much fur!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 16, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Those aren't Cattleyas - too much fur!


:rollhappy:
I bet they don't smell like Cattleyas either.


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2010)

They're lovely. Both have such lovely expressions.


----------



## nikv (Feb 16, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! And count me as an "owner" who refuses to declaw his cats.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Those aren't Cattleyas - too much fur!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

nice nevertheless!!!
Jean


----------

